# If I had money I'd leave NOW



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

I have made several posts on here, this is a new one. My husband and I have moved out of state for his job so we have limited resources now due to all the moving expenses. He started drinking again and has made some really piss poor choices and I cannot live this way anymore. I'm scared, tired and worried that he will hurt himself or someone else with his drinking. He says he hates our apartment and is frustrated about having to catch up on our bills and just the stress of our moving. Hes lied about every thing I ask him and he knows what he has to do to quit drinking but he won't do it, he does not reach out to AA or anyone, not even his family. I don't want our 5 yr old son to witness what living with a drunk is like. I've begged and pleaded with him but I know it won't help. I hate feeling like I have to do a strip search everytime he leaves the apartment, I hate being left alone for for hours without a vehicle. I know in my heart that this situation will only get worse again so I guess right now ill have to try and find a job, save money and leave. I just don't want to wait to leave, I'm so tired of all the anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Where can I send my donation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Where can I send my donation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ty, that's very sweet of you, but I can't accept your offer, I need to do this myself so when its over I can look back and see how strong it made me. I feel so empty, I have been a faithful wife, I cook for him clean up for him, I willing want him and sexually want him, I've given him everything he's asked for and he chooses alcohol over me and our son. Its funny when I was in my 20's I would've just stayed, now being 40, I know what I want and don't want and I'm willing to start putting me first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Do you have family who can help.. you can go stay with?


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

ToothFairy said:


> Do you have family who can help.. you can go stay with?


I could go back to our home and put in an ad for roommates, I just am gonna have to get a job and save up. We've only been here a weekso I still have to change everything over to this state.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like you know what you need to do. Make a plan and start working that plan.


----------

